# G19 Display



## Shamiden (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hab vorhin die G19 bekommen und frag mich wie man die Minimap in BGs auf dem display zeigen lassen kann.
bisher sind im BG nur die Todesstöße usw.
hoff einer kann mir helfen
thx schomal und frohes fest an alle!


----------



## Shamiden (24. Dezember 2009)

sry doppelt gemacht... eins von beiden kann weg


----------



## Chillers (24. Dezember 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> sry doppelt gemacht... eins von beiden kann weg



Was ist denn die G 19?


----------



## Kronas (24. Dezember 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Was ist denn die G 19?


nachfolger der g15 tastatur von logitech


----------



## Shamiden (24. Dezember 2009)

jop sry hab vergessen dazu zu schreibn


----------



## JustLuck (25. Dezember 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Was ist denn die G 19?



Logitech G19 Tastatur - das ober über gamer keyboard


----------



## Zero-X (25. Dezember 2009)

Glaub bei der G19 brauchst du eine Software, kollege hat die auch konnte zum anfang nur Tasche sehen. Vill irgendwo in denn Spieleinstellungen oder knöpfchen drücken ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry ich weis ich nichts produktives.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Logitech (Ich bevorzuge Steelseries 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber ich würd mal nach Treibern ausschau halten!

Frohe Festtage!


----------



## Areos (25. Dezember 2009)

also google sagt mir das es schon seit mitte dieses jahres von wow selber unterstützt wird:


http://www.g15-applets.de/g19-und-wow--t5851.html

der post mit den bildern circa in der mitte


----------



## Shamiden (25. Dezember 2009)

achso iczh benutze mac (falls es irgenwie hilft)


----------



## JustLuck (25. Dezember 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> achso iczh benutze mac (falls es irgenwie hilft)



hier ein link für mac-treiber:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/4956...cl=de,de?osid=9

hoffe konnte dir helfen und lese was rechts steht auf der seite. du musst die applets höhst wahrscheinlich selber starten nachdem du im spiel bist. wie das geht sehe handbuch, aber nur wenns nicht automatisch startet.

Supported Profiles:

    * Age of Empires III
    * Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties
    * ...
    * Warcraft III
    * Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
* * World of Warcraft (also includes support for The Burning Crusade and Wrath of the Lich King expansions)*
    * X-Plane Demo


----------



## battschack (25. Dezember 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Was ist denn die G 19?






JustLuck schrieb:


> Logitech G19 Tastatur - das ober über Teuer keyboard



Meiner meinung nach raus geworfenes gold äh geld


----------



## JustLuck (25. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach raus geworfenes gold äh geld



muss dir zustimmen, meine logitech hat gerade 15 euronen gekostet und geht auch, keine hintergrund-(bzw. tasten-)beleuchtung und kein display aber man kann tippen und spielen.


----------



## Shamiden (25. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach raus geworfenes gold äh geld


naja is geschmack sache ich z.B. find echt cool mit der beuleutung undmitm farbdisplay wo ich die minimap sehn kann


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (25. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach raus geworfenes gold äh geld






JustLuck schrieb:


> muss dir zustimmen, meine logitech hat gerade 15 euronen gekostet und geht auch, keine hintergrund-(bzw. tasten-)beleuchtung und kein display aber man kann tippen und spielen.



genau, er sollte den schenker erstmal den kopf waschen was denn sowas soll, ihm einfach was zu schenken und besonders zu heiligabend... 




immer diese scheiß neider, die g19 ist von vorneherein scheiße weil ich keine hab und kein geld hab/locker machen will um sie mir zu kaufen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Dezember 2009)

benutze die G19 seit einiger zeit und umschalten kannst du mit den knöpfen links vom display hoch/runter im BG, werden entweder die stats oder die karte angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bevorzuge aber beim zocken filme zu schauen.. stats hab ich aufm Bildschirm genug


----------



## Areos (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nix gegen die g19 aber als raucher und am pc esser kauf ich mir lieber jedes jahr ne neue "saubere§ und da sollte sie net 130 euro kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch immer welche für 15 euro von logitech . kenn nur normale tastaturen weil es damals keien anderen gab und was man nicht hat vermisst man auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. Dezember 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> immer diese scheiß neider, die g19 ist von vorneherein scheiße weil ich keine hab und kein geld hab/locker machen will um sie mir zu kaufen




/sign

Mir gehen diese Neider auch so verdammt aufn Sack, wofür gibts denn dann die G19, um die zukaufen und in Schrank zu stellen?, glaube nicht.


----------



## Niranda (26. Dezember 2009)

Die G19 ist der persönliche Ausdruck, wie es meistens Schuhe bei Frauen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

